# Coughing Cupboard is Visible to Guests



## KMew (Aug 30, 2008)

Is it supposed to be like this? Or is that just an accident?

Just wondering. xD


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 30, 2008)

Perhaps, but I think having the creative forums open to guests is even more worrying.


----------

